# Blackheads/Enlarged pores on cheeks?



## eyeslikeapisces (Apr 1, 2009)

I have really large pores and blackheads on my cheeks and I am at a loss as to what to try!

The area is too sensitive for me to use any type of "strip" and trying to extract them is also....not good lol

I have tried a few masks mostly the Queen Helene Saint Ives variety but nothing has worked thus far, any suggestions?


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 1, 2009)

oil cleansing. Or, putting some oils on your face after cleansing as an overnight skin treatment.

For deep cleaning on oily skin, castor oil works well. I have found it to be a little bit drying. Other oils I use are jojoba, olive and Vitamin E oil (very healing).


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2009)

Oil cleansing might work, yes, i know it helps with my nose pores. I also like to use baking soda as facescrub, works well too.

For masks i'm a big fan of clay, green is great for oily skins, but nowadays i tend to prefer pink (for sensitive skins) and moroccan clay. I usually mix it with water, and i like to add a drop of essential oil, tea tree oil (not my fave, it can be too harsh) or lavender.


----------



## Victoria2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Try yogurt, soda and bread!

Over one peace of bread put two spoon yogurt and soda. After 10 minutes , put on your face! starts to wash your face with that texture. Is good to use hydrated cream after procedure !


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, I have never heard of Yogurt, soda and bread... interesting.


----------



## Victoria2 (Apr 3, 2009)

The bread is like scrub, yogurt (but I am not sore what type of yogurt you use, take natural with 3,5 or 4,00 % oil) for bright and elasticity! Soda for problem skin for black spots and acne problems. Make it 1 time weekly !


----------



## Asha* (Apr 3, 2009)

l-ascorbinic acid (vitamin C in powder form)


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Midnight Blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oil cleansing. Or, putting some oils on your face after cleansing as an overnight skin treatment.
For deep cleaning on oily skin, castor oil works well. I have found it to be a little bit drying. Other oils I use are jojoba, olive and Vitamin E oil (very healing).

Oil to help blackheads and large pores? I'll have to try it, I would think that the pores are big because they have oil in them, but I haven't been able to make mine smaller, and again will try this.


----------



## katana (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oil to help blackheads and large pores? I'll have to try it, I would think that the pores are big because they have oil in them, but I haven't been able to make mine smaller, and again will try this. That is what I thought....what kind of oil should be used, and how would we go about doing this? Just rub it in? Do we rinse it off after??


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep. LOL I know it's counter-intuitive and I was skeptical myself. The type of oil you use depends on your skin type really. For me, when my skin is drier -- like in winter -- I use jojoba and olive. In the summer, with heat and humidity, when my t-zone is more oily, castor oil works better.

Oil actually deep cleans pores without stripping your skin. It is not harsh at all. I usually just dampen my face with a cloth, then apply the oil, massaging it in to my trouble spots -- nose especially. Leave it sit for a few minutes then wipe off the excess, put a warm cloth over my face for a minute or two, then wipe again. Rinse with water.

I'm sure if you did a search for "oil cleansing" or "oil cleansing method" you'd find even more information about it. It actually works much better than you might think. You also can use some oils as an overnight treatment. I do that most of the time. I like to use Vitamin E oil for that.

Also, you really can't change the physical size of your pores, but if they are super clean with no blackheads, they appear much smaller to the eye, which is great.


----------



## Victoria2 (Apr 6, 2009)

I really like your advice !I will try some of them!


----------



## Glamunition (Apr 8, 2009)

So, simply using oil can actually deep-clean the pores? I REALLY need to find something to do this because I've had zero luck in getting them clean.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 9, 2009)

well, it may have helped a teeny bit, but i only tried it 2 times since i've read this, if i can only remember to keep it up, that's the hard part. I noticed less blackheads. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's working, I've been using the Bio Oil (since it won't help my stretch marks) and vitamin e oil. I have less blackheads, and my right cheek has less surface of enlarged pores. This seems weird. I'm going to continue, because I've seen no harm yet.


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Apr 16, 2009)

How does oil help with enlarged skin pores. As far as I know.. oil when ac***ulates within the skin pores gives rise to acne blemishes and inflammations.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *marilynnsyrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How does oil help with enlarged skin pores. As far as I know.. oil when ac***ulates within the skin pores gives rise to acne blemishes and inflammations. I know, I thought the same thing, but my skin is looking better. I have less of an "orange rind" look. 
I guess it's kinda when someone asks "how do i stop retaining water?" and then they're told to drink more water.


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not convinced. There has to be a logical explanation for this. What oil did you use exactly?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 17, 2009)

Not all oils clog your pores. Just because a product is called oil doesn't mean it's bad. Oils have interesting properties in skincare.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2009)

try these threads for more info on oil cleansing:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hod-92121.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hod-40402.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...res-68425.html


----------



## katana (Apr 17, 2009)

This is so weird.... its working for you MissMAryMAc?

Hmm, I dont like whats in the Bio Oil personally.... maybe I could try Castor Oil.? Would I get that at the grocery store?


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Apr 18, 2009)

You can find castor oil in the laxative aisle in the store.

Using the oil cleansing method works on the concept of "like dissolves like."

I was skeptical when I first tried it as well...my nose had horrible blackheads.

Over the first few days, I could literally see little oil plugs coming to the surface

and soon, my sking was much less congested.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 18, 2009)

I can find castor oil in the beauty aisle of my supermarket, so i don't see why you couldn't (i mean mine isn't exactly specialised in oils, and they do carry a few like almond, castor and argan). You can also check out pharmacies, and if not found elsewhere, healthfood stores.


----------



## homemade-beauty (Apr 22, 2009)

Whatever you do, do NOT use scrubs. They make your pores look bigger. I found egg white masks to wonders for enlarged pores. They tighten them right up! They dry the skin, so you might have to follow with a good moisturizer.


----------



## Milah (Apr 22, 2009)

I exfoliate with a grainy scrub like St Ives apricot scrub or Peter Thomas Roth Botanical beads and I find this makes my pores apper smaller and gives very smooth skin. I use a white wash cloth to rub it in gently. i love jojoba oil it cleans the pores


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is so weird.... its working for you MissMAryMAc?Hmm, I dont like whats in the Bio Oil personally.... maybe I could try Castor Oil.? Would I get that at the grocery store?

Yep, the improvement has slowed down now, but the areas that had the large pores, are now just pink. I'm going to continue, still no negative effects, yet, hopefully it will keep working. I have skipped several nights since my last post.


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Victoria2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The bread is like scrub, yogurt (but I am not sore what type of yogurt you use, take natural with 3,5 or 4,00 % oil) for bright and elasticity! Soda for problem skin for black spots and acne problems. Make it 1 time weekly ! that is SO interesting-- i'm a little freaked out to try it though.. not going to lie..


----------

